
How much time does WhatsApp Business Verification take? - marky_nolan
Hello, I am looking to get access to WhatsApp Business APIs. I am trying to get answers to the below questions - 
1. How much time does business verification take?
2. Which are the best official partners that I should consider working with?
======
vartikaverma
Hi Nolan, 1\. How much time does business verification take? - If you work
with WhatsApp's official partners, you can get a WhatsApp Business Account in
7-20 days 2\. Which are the best official partners that I should consider
working with? - You can choose from the directory here:
[https://www.facebook.com/business/partner-
directory/search?s...](https://www.facebook.com/business/partner-
directory/search?solution_type=messaging&sort_by=alpha)

Disclosure: I work for Yellow Messenger and we've rolled out many WhatsApp
Business Accounts and WhatsApp chatbots for brands globally. Check us out:
[https://yellowmessenger.com/cognitive-solutions/WhatsApp-
for...](https://yellowmessenger.com/cognitive-solutions/WhatsApp-for-business)

